# tattoo's



## emmylou92

i know there was a thread out there somewhere but i cant find it....

so any baby tattoo's or just any tattoo would be nice to see.:thumbup:


----------



## sineady

I have 4 tattoos
1 on my wrist which says my name ( I hate it :( )
stars on my arm
beads on my lower back with a cross
& Lewis on the back of my neck :)

I will put some piccys on later :)


----------



## sophie c

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/264197_10150222957751198_509311197_7641653_3912163_n.jpg
https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/183894_10150089964086198_509311197_6683376_736354_n.jpg
i also have one on my foot, stars n swirls, and a dolphin on my back and a rose on my ankle! lol the OH has loads too, i tattoo him i also tattoo'd my foot! lol xx


----------



## sophie c

i designed and tattood this

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/229898_10150584450275304_638225303_18494114_8138359_n.jpg

also did this on OHs leg
https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/200341_10150437508365304_638225303_17702214_5935392_n.jpg

this is mine now 
https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/180954_10150429194445304_638225303_17600977_929901_n.jpg

also my work lol
https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/207218_10150552478570304_638225303_18147306_6540260_n.jpg

this i put on OHs chest lmfao dont ask!
https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/198596_10150515240750304_638225303_18069297_2435389_n.jpg
this is what i did on my foot lol
https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/262267_10150206697486198_509311197_7548935_2642328_n.jpg
has no relevance , It was pure boredome!


you may think were nuts, but its our thing lol

xxxx


----------



## emmylou92

cryed having my done i'll post pics later :)


----------



## amygwen

My one and only tattoo! Please ignore stupid gangster face.

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/5652_1213218811495_1259542930_602789_7080067_n.jpg

I want to get another one for Kenneth, I'm going to wait until I've stopped BFing..


----------



## xCookieDough

*Loving the tattoos girls  I have 4 tatts, one on my shoulder, ribs, side and lower belly, can't wait for my belly to be toned so I can get a big one of LO across my belly lol
___XO*


----------



## emmylou92

I was very close to having a scan picture of hollie tattooed on my belly oh had to talk me out of it!


----------



## vinteenage

emmylou92 said:


> I was very close to having a scan picture of hollie tattooed on my belly oh had to talk me out of it!

:wacko: What would you do if you had more kids?


----------



## Lara+sam+bump

I have Noah's name on my upper back and my OH's name on my upper thigh.
 



Attached Files:







noah name tattoo.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 29









sam tattoo.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 18


----------



## emmylou92

vinteenage said:


> emmylou92 said:
> 
> 
> I was very close to having a scan picture of hollie tattooed on my belly oh had to talk me out of it!
> 
> :wacko: What would you do if you had more kids?Click to expand...


i was going to have it sone a little smaller than the real scan so would of had more space....just went for name in the end and i'm having her hand print from when she was tiny on my rib cage next to my boob...as that was where she put her hand when she was bf.


----------



## x__amour

I am far too much of a baby to get a tattoo. Maybe one day I'll stop being a pussy and suuuuuuuuuuuuck it upppppppppp. :lol:
Cute tattoos everyone! :D


----------



## lily123

vinteenage said:


> emmylou92 said:
> 
> 
> I was very close to having a scan picture of hollie tattooed on my belly oh had to talk me out of it!
> 
> :wacko: What would you do if you had more kids?Click to expand...

I always think this too Daphne.
I wanted a tattoo on my wrist of Esmee & Kylan's names, but i want about 3 more, so that would mean i'd just be covered :haha: because you can't get one babies name and not the rest, iykwim?
xxx


----------



## emmylou92

1st is left wrist 2nd is right wrist 2nd on still needs colouring in :)
 



Attached Files:







P7050001.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 13









P7050002.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## emmylou92

lily123 said:


> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emmylou92 said:
> 
> 
> I was very close to having a scan picture of hollie tattooed on my belly oh had to talk me out of it!
> 
> :wacko: What would you do if you had more kids?Click to expand...
> 
> I always think this too Daphne.
> I wanted a tattoo on my wrist of Esmee & Kylan's names, but i want about 3 more, so that would mean i'd just be covered :haha: because you can't get one babies name and not the rest, iykwim?
> xxxClick to expand...

i know what your saying. thats why i didn't have it done just her name.

i dont mind having a few names and hand prints...they compliment my stretch marks beautifuly.


----------



## lily123

I got an awful tattoo when i was 17, and i've recently had it lasered off :haha: there's still a little purple smudge where it was from where they couldn't quite get all of it, so i have to get another tat to cover it so i'm getting this...

https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=https://www.gpsa.pitt.edu/bulletins/2010-09-10/Phantom.jpg&imgrefurl=https://www.gpsa.pitt.edu/bulletin.php%3FendTime%3D1284696000&usg=__0reP7TDFl6aI-F4oB0ShwuO0lbE=&h=300&w=300&sz=38&hl=en&start=58&sig2=8LdyaZkHqx2NvvPpoTTHzw&zoom=1&tbnid=00HG6Qxo11_PnM:&tbnh=124&tbnw=134&ei=-UETTunJEcXrOfv6wbAL&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dphantom%2Bof%2Bthe%2Bopera%26hl%3Den%26biw%3D1280%26bih%3D709%26gbv%3D2%26tbm%3Disch&itbs=1&iact=rc&dur=359&page=3&ndsp=29&ved=1t:429,r:2,s:58&tx=102&ty=79&biw=1280&bih=709

Ohh, and my reasoning for not getting babies names is STRETCHMARKS :haha: They're baby tattoos of their own :haha:


----------



## vinteenage

I'll admit, I'm not a fan of tattoos. I can't imagine liking something enough to have it on my body forever.

If I was ever tempted to do anything child related though, I think I'd opt for their birth flower and add each child's so in the end, I had a small bouquet.


----------



## x__amour

I still just love that idea Daphne. I really am at a loss at what or where I would get something. Would love to get a tattoo in reference to Tori. Maybe I'll get November's flower, hmm. I don't know! :(


----------



## we can't wait

I'm in love with the small bouquet idea, Daphne. That would be beautiful. :flow:


----------



## emmylou92

lily123 said:


> I got an awful tattoo when i was 17, and i've recently had it lasered off :haha: there's still a little purple smudge where it was from where they couldn't quite get all of it, so i have to get another tat to cover it so i'm getting this...
> 
> 
> Ohh, and my reasoning for not getting babies names is STRETCHMARKS :haha: They're baby tattoos of their own :haha:


That do be gert lush :)


----------



## emmylou92

in my line of work tattoo's are rather normal....i think everyone that work's for my oh has tattoos...just have to wear a jumper IN the customers house.

im fully qualified in plumbing....and hair dressing but i dont plan to go back to hair dressing.

i think all your tattoo's are pretty.


----------



## diapermomma11

I have a breast cancer ribbon on the side of my neck and ill e getting Cadens name on my wrist along with a leo symbol possibly


----------



## diapermomma11

emmylou92 said:


> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emmylou92 said:
> 
> 
> I was very close to having a scan picture of hollie tattooed on my belly oh had to talk me out of it!
> 
> :wacko: What would you do if you had more kids?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i was going to have it sone a little smaller than the real scan so would of had more space....just went for name in the end and i'm having her hand print from when she was tiny on my rib cage next to my boob...as that was where she put her hand when she was bf.Click to expand...


Love the handprint on the rib cage idea its a beautiful and sweet idea


----------



## Strawberrymum

I want something like emmlou92 has on her wrist of the stars on my ankle os a flowery vine on my foot with little ones name in it. 

I wanted fly me to the moon lyrics by frank down my rib cage on the side but I think it's too long. The song always makes me happy :)


----------



## Strawberrymum

Double post


----------



## princess_vix

Sorry my camera is crappy.:flower:

I love my tattoo of Ryan's name,everytime i look at him im reminded of him which i love. It's personal to me so i love it.

I'm not a major fan of tattoos that have no real reason,i like ones that are personal to people and have true meaning :flower:
 



Attached Files:







260526_10150362856849638_710164637_10170267_6845063_n.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## LauraBee

I used to want a TINY <3 (the actual less than three, not a heart) on my wrist for Bee, then I changed my mind and thought I wanted TINY bumble bee, but then I realised I'd eventually get bored with a tattoo and then it'd be a mistake.

TBH, I'm not a big fan of tattoos in the first place - especially how they look when they fade if they're big and colourful :s

My mom has tattoos with all of our names on, this is mine and Bethlouise's:
https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/207862_179500695435659_100001271882315_478555_3893758_n.jpg


----------



## GypsyDancer

I only have one as i take ages to decide what i want and by the time i wanted another one i was pregnant..i cant wait until ive finished breastfeeding so i can get more..im waiting to get a wizard of oz sleeve..or leg sleeve..havent made my mind up yet..

In our lifes.. tattoos are all pretty normal..OH is covered in them..all OH'S friends have them..lots of his friends are tattoo artists ect..we have traditional tattoo art prints up in our house so its just art really to us..

I have to admit i fail to see the argument alot of people have of when your older youll regret it..what if you change your mind..i think you have to live for the moment and i really dont think when im 80 i'll be flaunting my legs that much..and id like to think..those that know me..wouldve known what i liked..and that it was just me..and i put alot of thought into my tattoo i considered it for years..i had it done 3 years ago and im still happy with it because it has personal meaning x
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0424.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 30


----------



## LauraBee

^ I actually REALLY like that!


----------



## x__amour

Vicky, I love your tattoo. That's exactly what I get. Small and sweet, I love it! :D
Don't think I could get it on my wrist though, I've heard that hurts terribly! :-#


----------



## AirForceWife7

https://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm56/Kelseyx71/249752_10150204516476037_528651036_6919245_2356916_n.jpg

This is mine ... :) It means so much to me ... Jon's getting Brenna's prints on his ribcage :)


----------



## x__amour

Oh Kelsey, that's BEAUTIFUL! :D


----------



## annawrigley

Not necessarily 80 lol... I'm very fickle and I think I'd get bored in a few years so don't want something on me for life really :haha:


----------



## AirForceWife7

Thanks Shannon! :)


----------



## Rhio92

I keepchanging my mind about what I want... I think that's a sign that I should wait! :haha:
Atm, I want a daisy chain going around my arm, with Connor's name in tiny writing along one of the stems, that way I could fit the rest of my children's names on.
I did want the November flower, but I _reeeeally_ don't like it :dohh:


----------



## princess_vix

x__amour said:


> Vicky, I love your tattoo. That's exactly what I get. Small and sweet, I love it! :D
> Don't think I could get it on my wrist though, I've heard that hurts terribly! :-#

Thanks!! I love it!

It did hurt must admit but only for about a second then it was done in 2 minutes max :)


----------



## stefni_x

I have 3 tattoos , Each one has a big meaning to me 

1st - shooting stars on my arm are for my granda , dad , and little brother (all 3 arent here anymore) 
2nd - FOB/OH name 
3rd - my princess's name and D.O.B
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20110707_1.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 21









Snapshot_20110707_2.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 23









Snapshot_20110707_4.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Marlarky

I was a cutter in high school and have a few scars on my left wrist.

I am getting Aaron's bday in roman numerals to cover them.

The day he was born meant no more pain <3


----------



## Monkei

I want to get a tiny rose next to my c-sec scar to represent my lo x


----------



## MissCherry15

Ive got two cherrys on my neck and then an elephant on my back, i designed jamies dragon on his back, part of the sleeve for my friends arm, then a few other tattoos.

The one for lilly i have drawn is my interpretation of Hushabye Mountain with lillys name :)

I would upload pictures but it crashes everytime i try. ill just upload them on photobucket then put them on here xx


----------



## MissCherry15

https://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s48/MCRroxCTX/40287_414421187861_613137861_4743835_7775771_n.jpg
This is my elephant, i drew it for lilly and had it done, i have a giraffe lion, monkey, snake, and hippo do have tattooed too but i cant find the pics.

https://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s48/MCRroxCTX/34260_395823467861_613137861_4260497_5273533_n.jpg
This is my partners design for a tattoo, i drew on his back in pen. The body has been changed and the head, The body has been tattooed but the rest is still to be funded :)
The pic below is the wing when i coloured it in :) this is what it will be like x
https://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s48/MCRroxCTX/40969_414420772861_613137861_4743803_4364574_n.jpg

The rest of the pics are sketches i have done in like 5mins each for other people xx

https://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s48/MCRroxCTX/DSC02556.jpg
https://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s48/MCRroxCTX/DSC02555.jpg
https://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s48/MCRroxCTX/DSC02553.jpg
https://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s48/MCRroxCTX/Cute_Bow_Tattoo_Design_by_average_sensation.jpg
https://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s48/MCRroxCTX/DSC01669.jpg
https://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s48/MCRroxCTX/5936_105776397861_613137861_2170294_7942348_n.jpg
https://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s48/MCRroxCTX/DSC00394.jpg


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I am pretty sure everyone has seen mine:)

My tree is still being worked on. It feels like it never going to be done :(


----------



## xSarahM

Just sneaking in from Teen Pregnancy.
These tattoos are really lovely, girls!
I plan on getting "Love's not Time's fool" or "Love is not love which alters when it alteration finds." - Both quotes from Shakespeare's Sonnet 116, i just dont know which i like best. I also want to get LO's names, with their birth stone incorporated into it. I'm not sure how yet :blush:

OH wants to get their hand prints on them in Pink + Blue, with their names and DOB. But i've been reminding him that if we have more children, he'll have to get more tattoos, so he best not go too big!


----------



## Mizzy

i'm covered:blush: i do regret some of mine.... heres pics of a couple
1. my most recent, had it done in benedorm a couple of months back
2. has now been extended up my side
3 & 4. my fav one, its down my spine it means father then a anchor as he was in the navy and the 2nd symbol means heaven, and on one of them you can see my puddy caat hich was my 11st tattoo when i was 14:blush:
 



Attached Files:







Pic_0413_003.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 7









phone 004.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 5









phone 019.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 8









phone 020.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 5


----------

